# Poodle Help



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

That looks like a regular cream colored toy poodle with an Asian fusion clip. Any poodle can have a similar look; it's just a matter of finding a groomer who knows how to do it or learning how to do it yourself.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope that dog has a tail.  It’s a toy poodle who is beautifully groomed in an Asian clip.

Look for a toy poodle that comes from a responsible breeder who does all the recommended health testing on the parents and proves the quality of their puppies in dog sports. You might want to look for breeders who bred for conformation because you will want a poodle with a really nice coat so you can have fun grooming it in this style. Some toy poodles have finer softer hair that doesn’t hold up as well to fancy grooms.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Sometimes you see bishon frise's with a circle face groom too if that's your cup of tea, it's their show look.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

It looks like an apricot or red to me. But I'm no color expert.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

One of the fun things about poodles is that they can be clipped in any fashion you prefer and frequent grooming is a must. (Assuming that is one - the "missing" tail bothers me, must be there somewhere. None of the presumed poodles I saw on the site I found by reverse image search had visible tails.)

One of the things to be extremely careful about is selecting a breeder. There are far fewer quality, conscientious breeders out there than most people think and far more mills and other for-profit breeders "disguised" online as a nice looking place. 

Your best option is to contact the official poodle breed clubs in your area to find a breeder that cares more about their poodles than their profits from sales. Poodles of each of the three varieties (toy, miniature, standard), are targets of unscrupulous breeders so please look around PF and contact the Poodle Clubs for guidance. 
And RUN if anyone says "teacup". That's a big flag that they're focused on marketing and don't know the actual breed terminology. 

These are the clubs in California. Look for the breeder referral person on each club site.
California - The Poodle Club of America

PF is here if you're interested in knowing more about poodles .


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Found one with a tail


----------

